# The Steel Famine of 2017



## keybug55 (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been having a lot of trouble with steel since I'm running a strictly cool camp. The majority of villagers want their furniture crafted from the scarce material known as steel. Is there any easier way of getting this finite material outside of helping villagers?


----------



## Shele (Dec 7, 2017)

If you have enough bells, you can use them when you're short on a crafting material.


----------



## Charmed (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm in an opposite situation. I have tons of steel - more than 600, yet I'm in desperate need of cotton 
I guess you can invite villagers that give steel to your camp and talk to them every hour if possible. That way you can have a better chance of earning steel.


----------



## shayx (Dec 7, 2017)

Steel was the first thing I started selling off (because I kept hitting the 999 cap).  Then wood.  Then cotton.  Wallpaper though -- that stuff was hard to get enough of.


----------



## Destron (Dec 7, 2017)

The replies to this thread show why we need the ability to sell resources on the marketplace! I?m struggling with Steel too, just depends on what you are going for with your camp and obviously everyone is different


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 7, 2017)

*me, looking at my massive stack of steel that seems useless to me*: who even needs MORE steel?
*me, looking at my pitiful 20 cottons*: help


----------



## Stitched (Dec 7, 2017)

Agreed, if I could sell or trade some of my nearly 700 steel for some cotton, I would. I wish they'd make the materials villagers give a bit more proportionate. A couple more that gave cotton would be nice.


----------



## HHoney (Dec 7, 2017)

I was going planning on my camp being cool when I started and yes I was at times low on steel - but now I?m going for the Tree House and I am always low on cotton!

The resources famine truly depend on what Camp vibe you?re going for.

If I could gift you Some steel I would!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

my camp is cool and cute, and i get plenty of steel, i used to be short on cotton but i'm getting that too.
wood is the worst one for me. i still get some but not as much as i would want. it would be nice if you could sell materials in your market box.

but if you've linked a nintendo account, go to my nintendo on more and you can spend 50 points for 20 of any material you want. you can get points by linking your account to social media, or doing by doing weekly camp missions.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

For me it is cotton, although right now I am short on everything because I have been crafting furniture like crazy trying to invite every animal to my camp.  I wish I had planned this better from the start, but I didn't realize this at the start lol.


----------



## lizardon (Dec 7, 2017)

I need everything, just crafted too many furnitures...


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 7, 2017)

hnnnghn i have so much steel that i'm not using, and i keep running out of cotton
I wish there was a way to trade/sell materials :<


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 10, 2017)

I wish I could send you my steel; I have reached the limit three times now and have to either craft things high in steel or just lose my steel rewards.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm having the opposite problem. I have so much steel, but I'm always low on cotten.


----------



## J087 (Dec 10, 2017)

No problems yet, and I've invited about 17 campers already. Only had to buy materials from Nintendo once.


----------

